# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Fowlers Vs American toad?

## NJfrogger

On a photography jaunt I found this little guy. I teach kids about nature at a Nature Center but I still have trouble telling the difference between and American Toad and Fowlers toad and wanted some confirmation.   :Smile: 


I thought it was a fowlers because of the number of warts but I'm still not sure!

----------


## Ryan

Fowlers toads have a slightly different call and live more eastern, Fowlers 
do have three warts on their back that are darker than the rest ive read.

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  From pics, that one looks like a young American Toad, _Bufo americanus_  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

The American toad may be distinguished from the closely related Fowler’s toad by the presence of enlarged warts on the lower section of each leg (tibia); only one or two large warts within each large dark spot on the back; usually dark mottling on the chest; more pronounced cranial crests; and parotoid glands that are either separate from the cranial crest or connected to it by a short spur. On this little one it's hard to tell unless you can get a full clear back shot of it.

----------


## grubgobbler

OK time to get technical. look for the peratoid glands (those big kidney shaped warts on its shoulders).now took behind its eyes. you should see two ridges in an "L" shape.these are the cranial ridges or crests. if the canial ridges are toching the peratoid glands, it is likely an american toad(_B. americanus)_ if not, it is a fowlers toad(_B. fowliri)._

----------

